
Curly Bracket: A Comic to Teach Children to Think Like Coders - kaustin2440
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1521238325/curly-bracket-the-hidden-code
======
homarp
84 Swedish Krona equals 9.40 US Dollar, according to Google and 169 SEK is
18.90 US Dollar.

Per the comment page, shipping is expensive outside of the US.

